# Help, something wrong with my pleco's



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

One of my plecos has a large wound or some kind of bacteria on him. I am not sure which it is. And a couple of my other pleco's are starting to develop some kind of white fuz on them (is this bacteria). Are my pleco sick? On the link I provided are the pictures, the black pleco is the one with what looks like a wound, and the grey one has the white fuzz (hard to see) please help me, if you think they are sick, I will isolate them and i will need to know what kind of medicine they may need. Thank you so much

http://s121.photobucket.com/albums/o236/nofinga911/fish/


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

White fuzz sounds like fungus to me. Have you treated the wounds yet? Use Melafix and do plenty of water changes as much as possible. If left untreated, fungus eventually develops.


----------



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

ok i just got the melafix. Now do I have to isolate the sick fish? or can they stay with the healthy ones? Can I use pimafix(for fungus etc.) and melafix in the same tank? Does the pimafix kill any fungus or bacteria that is in the water? Thank you


----------



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

anyone??


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

If you can isolate the fish it is best to but only if you're not putting him under additional stress. Since he has injured himself and it has turned to fungus, rather than him contracting a disease, it is less likely to spread to other fish.

It's not recommended to mix medications but since melafix and primafix are natural you might be alright. I'm not 100% sure though so hopefully somebody else will be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## nofinga911 (Sep 18, 2007)

no no, one is injuered (or it may be a sore), and a different one has the white fungus



Falina said:


> If you can isolate the fish it is best to but only if you're not putting him under additional stress. Since he has injured himself and it has turned to fungus, rather than him contracting a disease, it is less likely to spread to other fish.
> 
> It's not recommended to mix medications but since melafix and primafix are natural you might be alright. I'm not 100% sure though so hopefully somebody else will be able to give you a definitive answer.


----------



## JouteiMike (Oct 7, 2006)

It's fine to mix melafix and primafix. You could also try aquarium salt as a back-up treatment, although it is not required. 

Just make sure to keep the water as clean as possible with water changes as mentioned before. That will be one of the best treatments.


----------



## xingumike (Oct 20, 2006)

Look at the state of the dorsal on it 

something is attacking it, not hard to imagine what it could be.....


----------



## Julie's Julies (Jun 11, 2007)

It definitely looks like your fish are beating up on one another. Plecos, although sold in pet stores a community fish, can get really nasty the bigger they are. Have you noticed your two plecos bickering with one another? If so, you might need to rehome one of them in a different tank. Once the fighting has been stopped, treating them both with Melafix and Pimafix, as mentioned by others, should improve both the wound and the fungus. I used both treatments on a goldfish with fin rot and got wonderful results, even after Mardel meds did not work. Hope that helps!


----------

